# how do I make girls on POf and okcupid to message me?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Besides using a hot white guys pic as my avatar?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Use a hot black, latino, or asian guy's pic as your avatar.


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

Just do the best you can. Post a nice picture with flattering lighting, dress nicely and smile. Don't be something you're not.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

Stacks and stacks of $1 bills disguised as $100 bills, or an interior picture of the contents of Fort Knox.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

ZortnTroz said:


> Stacks and stacks of $1 bills disguised as $100 bills, or an interior picture of the contents of Fort Knox.


lol

i agree with this

op maybe you could do some satirical stuff like make it really obvious that theyre 1 dollar bills and pose next to a bb or nerf gun while displaying your stomach flab (assuming you have any, idk, im just saying itd work well here) by lifting up your stained wifebeater or something

maybe pose next to a sun damaged 1993 green geo metro (w/o a doubt, the ugliest model) while smoking a cigarette

something like that

thats what id do


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

as people have mentioned, pictures of money or expensive things: cars, yachts, golden baby jesus, money toilet paper etc.


----------



## CoffeeLover94 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wait, Are you sending messages and not getting replys? Or are you just sitting around waiting for someone to message you first?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

If you're not beautiful, online dating sites are a waste of time because they're just one big superficial meat market

Even with my best pictures I get barely any messages or replies because all the girls are too busy messaging only the hottest guys, who monopolize them and use the sites like an online harem.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just message as many as possible. The more youm message, the better the odds of getting a response. 

Personally, I gave up on online dating. I'm going to rely on getting a gf in college, that seems to be my only shot.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Frostbite said:


> as people have mentioned, pictures of money or expensive things: cars, yachts, golden baby jesus, money toilet paper etc.


I actually put a picture of me on match.com with me standing in front of a yacht AND one of me in a nice suit--I got nothing out of it. No messages, no pic likes, nothing. It's gonna be a lonely, lonely life for me, I guess.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep, just keep messaging until the skin on your fingers fall off and you start bleeding from the eyes.


----------



## Fiale (Aug 27, 2014)

Callsign said:


> Threaten a bunny with a gun in your pic.


"I will have a girlfriend by (Insert date here) Or the Bunny DIES!"

Man that might just work on the right girl! You'll have girls messaging you left and right saying something like.... Have you found someone yet?! Teh bunny can't die!!!


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

orsomething said:


> maybe pose next to a sun damaged 1993 green geo metro (w/o a doubt, the ugliest model) while smoking a cigarette
> 
> something like that


I got a 1993 green Ford Ranger with over 200K in a couple of different shades of green due to accident damage. My beater, work truck. Think that'll do? (I won't smoke though!) :kma


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thread probably created to elicit "witty" responses about money, looks, etc... but just keep it simple with messages. Find a common interest and ask about it in order to start a conversation then go from there.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

RyanAdams said:


> I actually put a picture of me on match.com with me standing in front of a yacht AND one of me in a nice suit--I got nothing out of it. No messages, no pic likes, nothing. It's gonna be a lonely, lonely life for me, I guess.


suits are bad according to the dude that does the stats for okcupid. so next time take pics of you in a speedo with cash sticking out.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I never have faith on this online dating thingy. Superficial and fake.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Frostbite said:


> suits are bad according to the dude that does the stats for okcupid. so next time take pics of you in a speedo with cash sticking out.


I did. They took them down.


----------



## Anonimo (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't waste your time. Meeting girls in real life is thousand, if not million times more effective.


----------



## Spicy21 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just do this (Works like a charm every time ahh I forgot that you need to be more brave)






P.S On the serious note just wait, some day that pretty lady of yours will come eventually :yes


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Just be yourself. Because their are many guys that can get dates be being themselves. Just as long as being yourself coincides with genetics and currency.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Dating sites are a mess. I just created a profile on POF and I messaged a woman when I was drunk telling her she had sexy eyes but was probably way out of my league and she got back to tellme that she had read my profile and would have seriously considered dating me if I hadn't selected the "Casual Dating" option because she was looking for a relationship and not a "booty call". I felt like smashing my head against a wall. One little friggin detail. I wasn't looking for casual sex, I just meant I'd like to take things slowly.

Anyway, my advice is to spend more time talking about the kind of woman you want to meet in your profile than talking about yourself. And keep to a basic minimum what you write. Make sure you look like you are fun to be around in your pic. And when you send your initial message don't either say "Hi, how are you?" or write something really long winded. Try to ask something that she is likely to want to answer and the only way you can figure that out is by reading her profile. Realise that women on dating sites get so many messages that it can overwhelm them so make sure that your pic says something positive about your character. The women of any substance will scan thru all the pics of topless gym freaks and if they see a pic of someone they might feel comfortable with they will read the message and if the message starts a conversation then you may be onto something. Also, be realistic about what women you message...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't keep going on about 'hot white guys' they might think you want to date one.



Spicy21 said:


> Just do this (Works like a charm every time ahh I forgot that you need to be more brave)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol someone posted that before, her (dads?) reaction at 2:38 cracks me up every time.


----------



## Spicy21 (Nov 9, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Don't keep going on about 'hot white guys' they might think you want to date one.
> 
> lol someone posted that before, her (dads?) reaction at 2:38 cracks me up every time.


If you stop exactly at 2:40 it looks like he wanted to slap someone lol, tho the girl was like whatever ok, LOL.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

Threaten them with RAPE.

btw I used a hot white guy as my avatar and I only got like 2-3 messages a day. I could never keep the messages rolling though they would just ignore me or keep the convos low. I don't even think it's for superficial ppl I think dating sites are just mainly for girls so they can boost their self esteem higher.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Use a hot black, latino, or asian guy's pic as your avatar.


*this* lls


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate to say it....but say something nice like ''hello, how are you''? etc etc And 70% of the time or more you will be ignored..but say something rude like, ''Your profile is ridiculous'' etc etc, and 95% of the time you WILL get a response.


Interesting how human beings respond and react to negatively more so than positivity...


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

monotonous said:


> Besides using a hot white guys pic as my avatar?


That statement is annoying as piss. It's always hilarious when guys who aren't White are desperate to date White women. Lol. Face it; most White women want White men.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

RachRenee said:


> That statement is annoying as piss. It's always hilarious when guys who aren't White are desperate to date White women. Lol. Face it; most White women want White men.


its always hilarious when chicks who are white thought they knew what they were talking about when in fact nobody is talking about them, lol face it, nobody cares that you just want to be banged by white guys


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

RachRenee said:


> That statement is annoying as piss. It's always hilarious when guys who aren't White are desperate to date White women. Lol. Face it; most White women want White men.


And most black women want black men....what's your point? :b


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

monotonous said:


> its always hilarious when chicks who are white thought they knew what they were talking about when in fact nobody is talking about them, lol face it, nobody cares that you just want to be banged by white guys


Except I'm not white. Lol. Sooooo....


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Don't keep going on about 'hot white guys' they might think you want to date one.


This.^ Honestly @monotonous you keep referring to "hot/tall white guys" so often that you sound completely obsessed with them.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

the collector said:


> I hate to say it....but say something nice like ''hello, how are you''? etc etc And 70% of the time or more you will be ignored..but say something rude like, ''Your profile is ridiculous'' etc etc, and 95% of the time you WILL get a response.
> 
> Interesting how human beings respond and react to negatively more so than positivity...


hell how are you - ew nice guy alert

Your profile is ridiculous - omg hot jerk was paying attention to my page


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> This.^ Honestly @monotonous you keep referring to "hot/tall white guys" so often that you sound completely obsessed with them.


you two made me laugh <3


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You need a picture with your baot.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Get off the internet, invest in yourself and get a better education/job/social life/mental health. Meet people through these things. Acquire things going for you that will attract potential partners. Have great success. 

Or you know, use fake pics and see how that pans out.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Besides having a decent picture and profile, there isn't much you can do. Chances are you will message them a lot more than they message you. Male/female roles being what they are, and all.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> *Get off the internet, invest in yourself and get a better education/job/social life/mental health. Meet people through these things. Acquire things going for you that will attract potential partners. Have great success. *
> 
> Or you know, use fake pics and see how that pans out.


good advice....:yes
easier said then done though...


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Besides having a decent picture and profile, there isn't much you can do. Chances are you will message them a lot more than they message you. Male/female roles being what they are, and all.


Yep you've got to just keep plugging away, keep picking up on bits of their profile to talk about and eventually you will get a bite. Even if it's 1/100. I was just about ready to give up when a girl replied yesterday, a few days after I messaged her. You never know what's round the corner.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

villadb said:


> Yep you've got to just keep plugging away, keep picking up on bits of their profile to talk about and eventually you will get a bite. Even if it's 1/100. I was just about ready to give up when a girl replied yesterday, a few days after I messaged her. You never know what's round the corner.


That's very true. I had no idea I would meet my ex on here, but I did. Then no idea we would break up out of the blue, lol. But you gotta give it a shot. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

To the OP, man up and send out messages yourself.



RachRenee said:


> That statement is annoying as piss. It's always hilarious when guys who aren't White are desperate to date White women. Lol. Face it; most White women want White men.


It would appear that non-white women in western countries prefer white men as well (and I can't blame them for doing so). I wouldn't assume that the OP's thinking white men are attractive means that he is desperate to date white women.

Why do you say this though? Have you been outcompeted by white women a lot in the past?


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

absreim said:


> To the OP, man up and send out messages yourself.
> 
> It would appear that non-white women in western countries prefer white men as well (and I can't blame them for doing so). I wouldn't assume that the OP's thinking white men are attractive means that he is desperate to date white women.
> 
> Why do you say this though? Have you been outcompeted by white women a lot in the past?


Have I? Lol. Nah. You wish. And I don't want white men AT ALL. How could anyone read what he posted and not think that he wants white women?? I think that was a fair assumption. I don't care what he does, but why would you use a white man's photos when you are not white? Why would you use anyone's photos but your own?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I never got any dates from plenty of fish. I recall one girl messaging me who later told me she lied about her age on the profile. I met someone once from OK cupid but their picture turned out to be completely deceptive. Paid sites are a better bet. People take things a lot more seriously and it's not full of attention seekers.


----------

